# novotropin



## csully8080 (Oct 11, 2012)

so friend of mine says he has a source for novotropin this is the pic he just sent me...I may not know much or even have started HGH yet but this does not look right.  He also said he has been horny as hell so it has to be HGH but i have read that getting horny could mean its hgc right?


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 11, 2012)

Be careful there is a lot of fake gh out there. I'm no gh expert so someone else may be able to help you.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/4968-Growth-Hormone-(serum)-Novotropin-HGH


----------



## 69nites (Oct 11, 2012)

Where did he get it?


----------



## csully8080 (Oct 11, 2012)

I do not know the source.  but he is selling them for 2 bills a kit.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 11, 2012)

csully8080 said:


> I do not know the source.  but he is selling them for 2 bills a kit.



He is ripping you off at that price Novo's are good and the cheapest of the real GH and no GH dose not make you horny at least never for me.


----------



## csully8080 (Oct 11, 2012)

okay so 2 bills is getting ripped off?


----------



## csully8080 (Oct 11, 2012)

ok but what about the packaging does that look right?


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 11, 2012)

csully8080 said:


> okay so 2 bills is getting ripped off?



In my eyes it is but if it's real and your only source to get real then go for it.

I know who is the only carrier of them is and if he didn't get them from this person I wouldn't bother so I would find out from who and ask us if it's the guy.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 11, 2012)

csully8080 said:


> ok but what about the packaging does that look right?



I never buy them I don't know I like Riptropin.


----------



## csully8080 (Oct 11, 2012)

hmmm so what is fair price for them?  and who are how? and je? ok so its my friends cousins roommate who has the source lol think i will stick around here and not waste my money.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 11, 2012)

csully8080 said:


> hmmm so what is fair price for them?  and who are how? and je? ok so its my friends cousins roommate who has the source lol think i will stick around here and not waste my money.



If they are good and your only source then get them but you better at least have access to 5 to 6 kits 1 kit is a waste.

I know who is the only carrier of them is and if he didn't get them from this person I wouldn't bother so I would find out from who and ask us if it's the guy.


----------



## csully8080 (Oct 11, 2012)

I am not in a huge rush to buy so I will hold off,  last thing i wanna do is just start throwing money away.  I do not believe the source will be told to me so I will wait for something else.


----------



## csully8080 (Oct 11, 2012)

ok a member from the other board sent his source my way,  can i pm someone his name to see if he is legit?


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 11, 2012)

csully8080 said:


> ok a member from the other board sent his source my way,  can i pm someone his name to see if he is legit?



If he lives on a pharm and is very peppy then it's him!


----------



## 69nites (Oct 11, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> If he lives on a pharm and is very peppy then it's him!


And he's a real jagoff.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 11, 2012)

69nites said:


> And he's a real jagoff.



This is what made me decide to work with the Mongolian as there is a Provider also but he is really ridiculous with the info he wants.


----------



## csully8080 (Oct 11, 2012)

initials VO ?


----------



## 69nites (Oct 11, 2012)

csully8080 said:


> initials VO ?


Peppharm is behind novotropin. If he got them anywhere else he overpaid and risked getting fake shit.


----------



## csully8080 (Oct 11, 2012)

well now i get the post about being peppy lol...Okay so i still confused how does one get gh from peppharm would i need to be contacted by someone who represents them?  sorry for all the questions just trying to figure this all out.


----------



## csully8080 (Oct 11, 2012)

how about prosource there is a guy contacting me from there any work on prosource?


----------



## 69nites (Oct 11, 2012)

csully8080 said:


> well now i get the post about being peppy lol...Okay so i still confused how does one get gh from peppharm would i need to be contacted by someone who represents them?  sorry for all the questions just trying to figure this all out.


No one is going to spoon feed you. Don't request sources or a sources info. Go look around.

I've already given you info you could have found on your own.


----------



## csully8080 (Oct 11, 2012)

roger that


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 11, 2012)

Plus he is semi private and won't even bother with you!

Do what 69 said and find your way, ask us the right questions and you'll be fine.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 12, 2012)

csully8080 said:


> I am not in a huge rush to buy so I will hold off,  last thing i wanna do is just start throwing money away.  I do not believe the source will be told to me so I will wait for something else.



Didn't mean to dislike, iPad didn't like me for for a second


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 12, 2012)

Your connection is either an idiot or lying.  Gh will not make you more horny and actually takes a long time to get the desired result for assisting you in your body building goals.  No disrespect but you sound very inexperienced.

I would not concern yourself with this particular gh, but more on understanding what is actually does. You sound a long way from being ready to benefit from it.

You've already heard from some very experienced guys.  Listen to them!  Gh is often faked.  Take your time.  Do your research.  And, save yourself a ton of wasted time and wasted money by not listening to the clown who sent you the pic.


----------



## csully8080 (Oct 12, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> Your connection is either an idiot or lying.  Gh will not make you more horny and actually takes a long time to get the desired result for assisting you in your body building goals.  No disrespect but you sound very inexperienced.
> 
> I would not concern yourself with this particular gh, but more on understanding what is actually does. You sound a long way from being ready to benefit from it.
> 
> You've already heard from some very experienced guys.  Listen to them!  Gh is often faked.  Take your time.  Do your research.  And, save yourself a ton of wasted time and wasted money by not listening to the clown who sent you the pic.




by no means did i say was an expert that is why i am here asking questions,  got to start somewhere, sorry if my inexperience annoys you.  i have had multiple surgeries on my knee and now i am not able to do the things i love that,  i am trying to put off a knee replacement for as long as i can seeing i am only 34 so i am looking at anything that i might benefit from.  i am not trying to gain size i am just trying to play a game of tag with my lil girl with out my knee giving out,  i am taking in all the advice that i have received and will do more research and less asking questions.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 12, 2012)

Gh will do wonders if you run it long enough and do proper rehab on your knee..also strangely enough deca, or npp was originally made for joint pain (adds some water to joints) but that would need to be taken with a test base and then your talking about an actual cycle...douses of go taken at proper time during day would be good.. I'd suggest getting blood work done to see what your natural gh release is if you still are anyway, then go from there


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey csully...I did not mean to drop the hammer....and don't get me wrong....I am happy you are here.  Participation is what makes this board so awesome.

My main objective was to have you understand gh is no joke.  It's expensive and many people get ripped off.

You have to be very careful.  I am glad to hear you're going to be doing more research.  You will learn a great deal very quickly.  Even you will find your original post a bit funny once you do.



csully8080 said:


> by no means did i say was an expert that is why i am here asking questions,  got to start somewhere, sorry if my inexperience annoys you.  i have had multiple surgeries on my knee and now i am not able to do the things i love that,  i am trying to put off a knee replacement for as long as i can seeing i am only 34 so i am looking at anything that i might benefit from.  i am not trying to gain size i am just trying to play a game of tag with my lil girl with out my knee giving out,  i am taking in all the advice that i have received and will do more research and less asking questions.


----------



## csully8080 (Oct 13, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> Hey csully...I did not mean to drop the hammer....and don't get me wrong....I am happy you are here.  Participation is what makes this board so awesome.
> 
> My main objective was to have you understand gh is no joke.  It's expensive and many people get ripped off.
> 
> You have to be very careful.  I am glad to hear you're going to be doing more research.  You will learn a great deal very quickly.  Even you will find your original post a bit funny once you do.



respect bro, I am grasshopper here to learn


----------

